# Stella the Dal



## vicki L (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's Stella - my shadow!! It's very hard to get a good pic of her, as she is very shy & stays up my butt!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I love the first pic of the both of them....sooo cute  I think there great pictures....btw


----------



## vicki L (Jan 18, 2007)

Katiesmommy said:


> I love the first pic of the both of them....sooo cute  I think there great pictures....btw


Thanks - looking at it now enlarged - there sure is alot going on w/the plaid & Stella's spots!! LOL!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

vicki L said:


> Here's Stella - my shadow!! It's very hard to get a good pic of her, as she is very shy & stays up my butt!


That is so funny! I've got one like that too. It's hard to take a picture of someone up your butt. You did get a good picture of her though. Actually both of them. They are both very cute.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Both pics look great, their contrasting colors actually compliment each other


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Vey pretty! I like the contrast in their coloring


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

vicki L said:


> Thanks - looking at it now enlarged - there sure is alot going on w/the plaid & Stella's spots!! LOL!


It looks fine... we have a million pictures of our first dog on or near a floral couch... a LOUD floral couch. I swear it was in style once! lol But oh boy, do I cringe when I see the photos now


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

LOve the pics....lol..and the plaid..I didn't even think of it till you said something. LOL...that use to be the only way I could get pics of our first goldie stormy...laying on my floral couch

mary jean


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

What beauties!!!! 

The pictures are terrific!

Thanks


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

Stella is beautiful! She has such expressive eyes.
As a child, the first dog I ever met was a Dalmation and I will have a special place in my heart for them always.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, what a beautiful girl Stella is! You have a beautiful fur family! Great pictures!


----------

